# Dr. Nancy Kay, veterinarian, writer on DogRead



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Don't know if any of you are familiar with Dr. Nancy Kay, who wrote a book called _Speaking for Spot_, about being your dog's medical advocate. She has now written a second book, called _Your Dog's Best Health_.

She's currently a guest on the Yahoo group DogRead, and some of you might be interested in joining that Yahoo group. You have to join in order to read the posts.

The group is here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DogRead/

I have a link to her web site and blog, here:

http://www.coherentdog.org/links.php#nancykay

Discussion should be lively and fun!

Fri, 2 Mar 2012 16:25:43 (PST)


----------

